# For all you CRS fans



## Garuf (19 Jan 2008)

Introducing their replacement.
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... e12ce&amp;


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Jan 2008)

That shrimp is freaking nice! If I can get hold of some of them and keep them alive and breed  I think I will change my mind about keeping CRS as their water parameter seemed to suite my tank a little better


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2008)

If you can keep them and breed them (they're quiet easy apparently) I'll take 30. 
shrimp factory.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jan 2008)

A nice addition to my shrimp army too.


----------



## Themuleous (20 Jan 2008)

Those are some quality shrimp, the red and white stripy one look like gucci or something! haha

Sam


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Jan 2008)

yeah quality.... expensive too... they are the same prices as a S+ CRS!  He said he'll sell it for 35 euro each....


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2008)

:O sweet lord! thats what, Â£17 each?
An investment and a half that! any signs of the price coming down?


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Jan 2008)

more like 25 quid each when you add the postage and delivery cost.... Don't know if the price will come down now... but even if the price will come down, it will be another couple of years from now.


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2008)

I'll keep watching, What info on them have you managed to dig up?


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Jan 2008)

Well to be honest. First of all I still don't know the exact scientific name of the shrimp. And from what ?I understand these shrimp only made it into the hobby recently just for the way it looks, not its algae eating ability so not much can be found on the internet. But there might be more source on the german website which I failed to discover during my searches. So maybe someone can look into that? All I know now is that these shrimp could possibly be tank breed but there is also controvery that some of these shrimps need fresh water sponge in order for the young to thrive. They need water with high pH (8 and more) and high hardness level. I was told that kH of 9-10 and gH of 12-14  is best. CO2 might not work out well with these shrimp....


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (21 Jan 2008)

Ouch! They are nice though... You could get three and hope you got one of each sex!


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2008)

They really are, makes me wonder about them though, I think the key thing is going to be waiting until we know if they're going to breed true or at all, and then how big are broods and the age at which they can reproduce. 
It's going to be a shame if we can't keep these shrimp in our planted tanks because we inject co2, have low hardness', lack the sponges some apparently need  etc.


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... ?news=1072


----------



## Aqua Essentials (15 Feb 2008)

I have a contact who is keeping some at pH 6.5 and one is pregnant!

pH8 sounded too high...


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2008)

I don't know, rumour has it they're descended from marine's so a ph of 8 is entirely pheasable. 
Does this mean we will be able to get them via Ae?


----------



## Aqua Essentials (28 Mar 2008)

not at this stage but maybe in the future


----------

